# CellMass and Gakic



## --CellTech-- (Nov 25, 2005)

Has anyone tried Cellmass or Gakic? Cellmass is suposed to be amazing for packing on the mass and Gakic is suposed to increase your strength by 10.5% within the first week or 2.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

I tried both and they sucked........I actually got smaller using them.
Terrible products.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I tried both and they sucked........I actually got smaller using them. Terrible products.


----------



## --CellTech-- (Nov 25, 2005)

Sure you did.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

True story


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 25, 2005)

I've tried cell mass and no xplode from the same company and both did nothing but require me to carry a role of toilet paper with me where ever I went and bloat. Actually the cell mass is making one hell of a good door stop in my basement right now, so I guess its not all bad


----------



## Tier (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah and their Nitro Tech tastes very bad and clumps like nothing else ive seen in a cup. After that bad experience I wouldn't dare tempt any other products they use. Especially not with it's $55 retail price tag.


----------



## footballmaniac (Nov 26, 2005)

I think your confused. He's looking to use cell mass made by bsn not celltech made by muscletech.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 26, 2005)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> I think your confused. He's looking to use cell mass made by bsn not celltech made by muscletech.


  good eyes I didn't catch that!


----------



## Tier (Nov 26, 2005)

Gakic is made by Muscletech, which I segued into the Nitro-Tech with.


----------



## footballmaniac (Nov 26, 2005)

Yea I looked it up on bulknutrition right after I posted. Figured that might've been what you were talkin bout. My bad.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 26, 2005)

I sent in for a free GAKIC sample. If I ever get it, I can form an opinion.


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah i tried to get a sample too...
i think it was a marketing ad to try to get you to get so anxious for it that youd buy it because you cant wait for it to come

silly bastards trying to trick us!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 27, 2005)

Silly morons, muscletech products are for noobs!

 But seriously now, I sent away for one like... 2 months ago


----------



## leykis1o1 (Nov 27, 2005)

ive tried gakic twice ..as directed..i got so strung out and it made my heart beat so fast..its like cafffeine but like allot worse...i had the worst workouts ever..i wanted to throw up it pumped me up so bad..but not in a good way at all..i like V12 and the new pill called SPIKE along with AAKG Nitric Oxide with one Caplet of Kre-Alkyln Creatine before woirkout and 3 after..ALSO most important Gakic tastes like ground up aspirin..the most awful stuff ive ever tasted


----------



## icanrace (Nov 28, 2005)

I took Cellmass and it did not impress me. I guess that is why I went back to monohydrate.


----------



## brentls49 (Nov 29, 2005)

BSN CellMass is a pretty good creatine.  I like SAN V-12 better but you can't go wrong with CellMass, it works well and it is a top of the line creatine.  You have to watch some of the off brand creatine products because they often are mixed up in a garage somewhere and they often don't have the amount of creatine in them that is claimed on the label.  

As for Gakic, it also works but remember it is not the same as creatine.  Gakic binds with the lactic acid in your muscles to slow down muscle fatigue.  A lot of people take Gakic and "don't feel anything" so they think it does not work.  Gakic does not give you a buzz it is a supplement that prevents muscle fatigue and allows you to do more reps.  Track your lifts on a piece of paper then start taking Gakic and record the amount of reps you can do.  You will notice a 10-15% increase in the number of reps you can do especially when lifting heavy weights.  If you use Gakic right it is a great product.  However, being that Gakic is made by muscle tech, a lot of guys around here are going to bash it.  Just ignore them and watch as you blow by them in your lifts.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Nov 29, 2005)

i know this has nothing to do with your question but just a reccomendation..

If you've got the money I recommend this stack ive been on it for a week and had amazing pumps...

if you have the money of course..

Omega Thunder + NO-Xplode + White Blood

Good Stack..

NO-Xplode for the extra pumps it has barely any creatine so that's why i added Omega Thunder which add's the CEE and also gives me bettter pumps along with the NO-Xplode.. Ive been on this for a week and have had amazing pumps...


----------

